# Using an agent for MM2H application (or not)



## rodiy2k (Jan 15, 2013)

Greetings

After thoroughly researching all that will be required for the submission of an MM2H application from the USA, my wife and I were wondering if anyone can comment on the advantages of using an agent based on personal experience?

The fees are exorbitant and with the exception of posting of the bond, don't really seem to provide much other than hand-holding with the forms. Although there are a lot of steps, I expatrited from the US to Canada and then my Canadian wife expatraited back to the USA;Believe me, the 90 pages of forms were ten times more complicated than anything I have seen on MM2H.

We've read that independent people who don't mind negotiating bueracracies would be OK applying directly; I prefer paying the money to ensure everything goes according to plan and you would get help if not, but my wife disagrees and does not want to spend the money

Can anyone comment?

Thanks


----------



## nzaaaaaf (Jun 17, 2014)

any advice please ?!


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll be doing mine without an agent. Best advice is to come here first and go to immigration and they'll go over the procedure with you.


----------

